# Spraying 46-0-0



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Forgive me if this is a silly question, but I often here you guys say you're spraying 46-0-0 weekly or bi weekly at low doses. Are you guys just dissolving the granular and spraying it or is there a 46-0-0 in a liquid form?


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Dissolve it in water. 1 pound of 46-0-0 is .46 pounds of N. Much easier to get good coverage when you spray vs trying to spread granulars (assuming you have a decent sprayer you've calibrated)


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm hearing it's better to spoon feed via spraying weekly to encourage growth. I recently purchased some 46-0-0, what are the rates I would need to do this. My lawn is 4K.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

You can do 2lbs of product. That'll get you around .23 lbs of nitrogen. You can do that weekly and scale back to bi-weekly depending how crazy your lawn gets. Just water it and mow a lot.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I normally spray around 2 weeks. Somewhere around .25-.35 N per 1000K. I go higher every now and then to mix it up.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

So for my 4000k lawn I'd spray .92 a week?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

.46 is per lb. 
2lbs of Urea is .92 of N divide that by 4 (for 4000k of lawn) = .23lbs per 1000k.

2lbs of urea for your entire 4000k is .23lbs of N per 1 k.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

How quickly after you a spray of .25lb per 1K should you notice an effect? Did it this morning so kind of curious.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Katodude said:


> How quickly after you a spray of .25lb per 1K should you notice an effect? Did it this morning so kind of curious.


Depends on the state of your lawn like how low on nitrogen it was and how much moisture there is in the soil.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I spray .25lb per thousand as well but I do it when I apply the growth regulator in the same tank. (iron too) When it gets warm out, that might be 10-14 days between applications. This time of year, a few more weeks between. I apply a slow release granular as well every 6 weeks throughout the season. The sprayed is to help offset the regulation.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> The sprayed is to help offset the regulation.


What's the desired effect of pushing one against the other? Color, density? Does it result in more topgrowth than you'd ordinarily have under regulation?


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

When applying urea, do you guys add anything else beside iron since urea has no other nutrients?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Urea, TNex PGR and Feature (for iron and other nutrients). I find that to be the most cost efficient and best results combo.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

How soon can you mow after foliar spraying urea at 0.25lb N/M ? 
I wanted to spray early tomorrow morning and then its time to mow too


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

DeepC said:


> How soon can you mow after foliar spraying urea at 0.25lb N/M ?
> I wanted to spray early tomorrow morning and then its time to mow too


Mow then spray...


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

yeah. mow then spray... or water it in and mow the next day.

As long as your not spraying and then mowing directly after you're good.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

How easy is to dissolve that stuff in water?
I bought some Feature (Iron) and I would love to take advantage and mix it with some Urea.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> How easy is to dissolve that stuff in water?
> I bought some Feature (Iron) and I would love to take advantage and mix it with some Urea.


As long as you don't try to dissolve too much Urea in too little of water it will dissolve almost instantly in cold water. You can easily dissolve 1 lb of Urea into 1 gallon of water with very little agitation.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

It melts pretty easy in water. I usually put 2lbs in a gallon water jug and shake it up and let it sit for 10 minutes or so. Shake again. Then I put a paint strainer cone into the top of the backpack sprayer and pour the gallon jug through that to remove the impurities. Fill the rest of the sprayer up with the hose and spray 4 gallons per 4K sqft. These are the filter cones I use.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Very nice guys -Thank You!

I'm thinking on using warm water for the mix


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

As stated above it melts easy. If you ever run into issues with certain products not dissolving- use hot water.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Water will hold an incredible amount of Urea.



> Solubility
> Urea is soluble in water. Its solubility ratio is 119 grams per 100 grams water at a temperature of 77 degrees Fahrenheit or 25 degrees Celsius.


 https://sciencing.com/physical-properties-urea-6369247.html

So a gallon of water that weights 8.34 lbs can hold almost 10 lbs of Urea! It would take a while to dissolve all that so in practice its best to use less.


----------



## mad_man (Apr 15, 2020)

LawnSolo said:


> Very nice guys -Thank You!
> 
> I'm thinking on using warm water for the mix


I just did this yesterday. It works a great. Hot water from the tap. Urea melted very quick and made spraying very easy.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

I find it dissolves pretty easily. I put 2 lbs of urea in 4 gallons of water in a 5g bucket. With a paint mixer drill attachment and agitation, it dissolves very quickly and is ready to spray.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I don't have irrigation, if I sprayed Urea on my lawn I would have to get it completely watered in by next day. Correct? what are the side effects if its not fully watered in in time?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

jpos34 said:


> I don't have irrigation, if I sprayed Urea on my lawn I would have to get it completely watered in by next day. Correct? what are the side effects if its not fully watered in in time?


Mainly wasted Urea. Some amount of Urea will be absorbed by the leaves but there is a limit to how much they can take in. The rest goes into the top of the soil. If it's not watered in with up to 1/4" of water, the Urea will turn into nitrogen gas and float away without being absorbed into the ground or roots.

More here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=26764


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Automate said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have irrigation, if I sprayed Urea on my lawn I would have to get it completely watered in by next day. Correct? what are the side effects if its not fully watered in in time?
> ...


can you water immediately after or have to let it soak in and dry first?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

jpos34 said:


> can you water immediately after or have to let it soak in and dry first?


Yes, you can water immediately but some people like to get some absorption through foliar (leaves) before watering it into the soil.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

jpos34 said:


> I don't have irrigation, if I sprayed Urea on my lawn I would have to get it completely watered in by next day. Correct? what are the side effects if its not fully watered in in time?


The majority of foliar absorption occurs in the first 4 hours or so hence the recommendation to wash it off afterwards. Plus it helps minimize tip burn when too much N is left on the blade in the heat of the day. Consider applying at lower rates if no irrigation / rain is imminent. Or use a higher carrier rate (1-2 gal/1000) as another workaround.


----------



## Monsielineman+ (Jul 10, 2019)

What type of sprayers (backpack or dial and spray water hose) are you using to apply the urea. Wanted to try this. Wry scared to mess it up and burn my grass of that is possible


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Backpack with a fine mist nozzle if you primarily want a foliar application. Hose end is better suited for a soil application.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Most people are using 4 gallon battery powered backpack sprayers. People with bigger yards usually use pull behind or push sprayers. 
I use a 4 gallon 20v chapin I found at walmart for 98 bucks. I use a t-jet nozzle that produces pretty big droplets. All in all the sprayer is decent, I had issues with the battery, Chapin sent me 2 new batteries no questions asked. 
If I can get 2-3 seasons out of a 100 dollar sprayer that I use 2-4 times a month I would consider that a win.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Most people are using 4 gallon battery powered backpack sprayers. People with bigger yards usually use pull behind or push sprayers. 
I use a 4 gallon 20v chapin I found at walmart for 98 bucks. I use a t-jet nozzle that produces pretty big droplets. All in all the sprayer is decent, I had issues with the battery, Chapin sent me 2 new batteries no questions asked. 
If I can get 2-3 seasons out of a 100 dollar sprayer that I use 2-4 times a month I would consider that a win.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

corneliani said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have irrigation, if I sprayed Urea on my lawn I would have to get it completely watered in by next day. Correct? what are the side effects if its not fully watered in in time?
> ...


I just assumed 1 gal/1000 was the normal carrier rate and you said that was a higher rate. what is the normal/optimal carrier rate?


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

I use 1 gal/1000 and have been applying at .25# N weekly with a Ryobi 4G battery sprayer with teejet nozzle. I've been pleased with the sprayer once I calibrated my pace.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

jpos34 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > jpos34 said:
> ...


I spray at about 0.5gal/1000. The 1 gal rate is a good ideal IMO because it gives you great coverage & lots of carrier, and more carrier volume forgives lots of sins. But depending on your equipment thay may not be possible. My 4-gal sprayer can cover 8000 sqft at the 1/2-gal calibration.


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> I use 1 gal/1000 and have been applying at .25# N weekly with a Ryobi 4G battery sprayer with teejet nozzle. I've been pleased with the sprayer once I calibrated my pace.


When you say 1 gal/1000, is that 1 gal of the pure urea, or urea mixed into 1 gal of water?

I have a 500ft2 area of TifTuf I am spoon feeding. Would prefer to use my sprayer instead of granular. I like the .25# you are using, just trying to get the math on liquid urea to achieve that.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

.25# of urea mixed into 1 gal of water, to cover 1000 sq ft


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

@jsams22 For every gallon of water, I add .5# of urea = .25# N. So my 4 gallon tank gets a total of 2 lbs of urea. I spray 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft. .


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Tons of helpful info


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> @jsams22 For every gallon of water, I add .5# of urea = .25# N. So my 4 gallon tank gets a total of 2 lbs of urea. I spray 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft. .


Thanks!!


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> > The sprayed is to help offset the regulation.
> ...


Sorry to be slow, I think you got your answer but in my case I'm adding nitrogen for color. The PGR will sometimes yellow the lawn a bit so I add the nitrogen to feed it at the same time I regulate so it shows little to no effect. The iron I add is to darken the green color.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@TNTurf I'm spraying the same. My typical gameplan is if I'm spraying .5 pounds of N per 1K (1.1-ish pounds of Urea) then I water in afterwards to prevent burning.

If I'm adding N to PGR and iron I just spray .25 pounds of N per 1K because I want it to sit on the blades longer and don't want it to burn. I also spray early in the morning because it's easier for me to see my lines.

Do you see any issue with that set-up? I haven't done it in the heat of summer yet.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> @TNTurf I'm spraying the same. My typical gameplan is if I'm spraying .5 pounds of N per 1K (1.1-ish pounds of Urea) then I water in afterwards to prevent burning.
> 
> If I'm adding N to PGR and iron I just spray .25 pounds of N per 1K because I want it to sit on the blades longer and don't want it to burn. I also spray early in the morning because it's easier for me to see my lines.
> 
> Do you see any issue with that set-up? I haven't done it in the heat of summer yet.


Sounds like a solid plan to me and having the morning dew will help give you a little bit of insurance :thumbup:


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks @Mightyquinn FYI that chain addition to the spreadermate has been huge for me. Thanks again for that tip! Very easy to get even coverage now.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> Thanks @Mightyquinn FYI that chain addition to the spreadermate has been huge for me. Thanks again for that tip! Very easy to get even coverage now.


Chain Addition?? Would you mind refreshing my memory


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> Sorry to be slow, I think you got your answer but in my case I'm adding nitrogen for color. The PGR will sometimes yellow the lawn a bit so I add the nitrogen to feed it at the same time I regulate so it shows little to no effect. The iron I add is to darken the green color.


Makes sense, and would be an easy addition to my mix when I get started. Thanks!


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @Mightyquinn FYI that chain addition to the spreadermate has been huge for me. Thanks again for that tip! Very easy to get even coverage now.
> ...


My apologies @Mightyquinn Looking back that was actually @MasterMech that invented that trick. Thank you @MasterMech !


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @Mightyquinn FYI that chain addition to the spreadermate has been huge for me. Thanks again for that tip! Very easy to get even coverage now.
> ...


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice! Does this work when the ground is dry as well or only when dew is on the ground?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

At leas you are grounded in case of a lighting storm :lol:


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Mewwwda said:


> Nice! Does this work when the ground is dry as well or only when dew is on the ground?


It works a little when it's dry. My eyes aren't the best so I like the dew route :shock: :thumbup:


----------

